# tyres again



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Van failed mot on a tyre having a slight bump on it ,probably through standing ,giving the fact that these were brad new Comercio tyres 6 weeks before mot ,,i took it back to garage on return to France ,after a shrug of the shoulders ,he inflated the tyre to about 9opsi ,then re.set to correct pressure ..retested wheel and all is ok ,,but,would you trust driving on it ??? replys gratefully recieved Les.


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes I would drive on it, as it is so new. 
TJ


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

No problem had something similar with my van once,not a motorhome though.The vehicle had been standing on my drive for abou 4 months.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Well I wouldn't be happy. There is no way that should happen to a tyre of any age,let alone only a few weeks old and six weeks standing is nothing for a tyre. It's such an important safety feature how could you ever be confident it's not going to blow? Maybe you should speak to another tyre dealer for a second opinion. Failing that I would contact trading standards as the tyre is not fit for purpose.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If there are no apparant defects in the tyre now you may be on a hiding to nothing Les.
My front tyre on bike loses about 4psi a fortnight.
It has been tested twice for punctures, over inflated then let down to correct psi to reseat but still loses pressure.
Somethings are just here to anoy us.
Dave p


----------



## garfield85 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think we have to let our MH on the jacks as much as possible when we don't use it. 

May be to over inflate the tyres before to stop for a long time ?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Bumps on the sidewall of a tyre usually indicate that the internal casing elements have failed.
That sort of failure won't be chased away by over inflating though.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, the tyre actually had the bump on the tread ,and not the wall ,


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

lesanne said:


> Hi, the tyre actually had the bump on the tread ,and not the wall ,


I am no expert on tyres but it sounds as though the casing of the tyre had distorted on standing. I would be much less worried with it being on the tread portion because the casing is extremely strong in the tread area.

It sounds as though the tyre garage had had this happen before and knew exactly what to do.

On balance, I would use it.

JohnW


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If there are no apparant defects in the tyre now you may be on a hiding to nothing Les.
> My front tyre on bike loses about 4psi a fortnight.
> It has been tested twice for punctures, over inflated then let down to correct psi to reseat but still loses pressure.
> Somethings are just here to anoy us.
> Dave p


Is the wheel alloy?


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Richard ,no ,its not alloy ,,i contested this with the garage in France who supplied the tyres ,and the outcome was ,you must have had it standing for a while with low pressure in..you know ,shrug of the shoulders stuff..


----------

